# once again, rear end...



## PONTIACBEN (May 6, 2006)

So tax return time is coming, and since i cant seem to find a complete used rear end,and i will have some extra $$$, i have started to look at new problem is, im not sure what carriers are going to work with my rear. None of the catalogs i have or websites i have visited specify that a particular carrier will work for B O P rear ends. Just 10 or 12 bolt chevy.
So back for your help i come. Surely someone else has replaced the stock 256 geared open carrier on a 69 with a brand new posi carrier and 323 or 355 gears. Any help with part #s or good websites or catalogs would be GREATLY appreciated!!!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

My 67 has a tpe c 12 bolt that was rebuilt last year, I purchased the ring and pinion and posi gears from these guys, 

Randy's Ring & Pinion

You should be able to convert your 10 bolt open differential to a 3.55 posi.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You should be able to call someone like Jeg`s or Summit and they should be able to fix you right up with a limited slip or posi carrier and whatever gear ratio you want. I know Summit has whole axle assemblies too, you`ll have to call and ask if they`ll fit your application.


----------

